# Round 2: Turquoise x Steel blue HM



## PieTime (Mar 16, 2014)

This male was completely shredded last time I put him with this female, but I've given them both a break, fattened them up some more, and reintroduced them this afternoon (5/10/14) at about 1PM. The female is in a cup while I give them male some time to construct his nest as she gets some aggression out. Here's some pictures! The male's fins have just been a bit wonky since they grew back(I wasn't kidding about the female being aggressive, you'll she that she completely trimmed off his ventrals).


----------



## PieTime (Mar 16, 2014)

Update: I released the female at about 4, and so far it's not going to badly for a virgin pair. There's not as much tag going on anymore, and the female keeps making brief trips to the nest. The male is rather clueless though :/ She's nuzzled up into his side about 3 times in the past 40 minutes, and I was sure they would embrace(she even started tilting up-side-down), but he just starts a frantically thrashing dance. He keeps trying to lure her back, though, so we'll see what the evening brings.


----------

